
Show HN: NanoStack – A Virtual supercomputer powered by smart devices - psych0der
https://www.nanostack.io/
======
saverio-murgia
I'm unable to sign up, it keeps telling me to try again later..

~~~
psych0der
I am really sorry for the inconvenience. The issue has been resolved. Would
you mind trying again? Alternatively, I can enroll you in the alpha waitlist,
if you provide your email address and name.

------
dimple9899
Superb :)

------
tusharkochhar
Excellent

------
aditi_agarwal
looks promising!

